# Would you like 2 see Marius Pudzianowski on MMA ?



## Pexed (Feb 5, 2009)

Today on polish newspaper u could read that strongest man on the world, 5 time WCH Mariusz Pudzianowski think about starts on MMA , he reach everything on strongmans competition so he need new challenges. His martial arts experience is not bad at all, he was practicing boxing for almost 7 years, he also is doing kyokushin since he is 11 so for sure he is flexible . He is 186 cm tall and weight about 140 kg.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Meh, I'd probably watch it. It would be interesting to see if he could cope with the transition to a new sport and how people would deal with his strength.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Of course I would check it out but he is a smart guy he will probably train like at least a year or so before he fights.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd check it out but I'm not really sure how interested I would be. It would probably be similar to watching Brock fight.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Eh, why not. He's kinda short and stocky for a heavyweight though. He'd have a tough time getting inside on somebody with reach.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Why not, the more the merrier. Doesn't he look like Martin Kampmann on steroids?


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

He looks like Martin Kampmann on ALOT of steroids lol

his face kind of looks like Cro Cop in that pic


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> He looks like Martin Kampmann on ALOT of steroids lol


Haha, I just though the _exact_ same thing before I read your post.

It'd certainly be interesting to see him in MMA. Pudzianowski - Sapp, someone make it happen.


----------



## Baron (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, definately. Marius is awesome. I've seen him on the ESPN World's Strongest Man several times. His speed and balance and athleticism are incredible. Reminds me of a young Jeff Munson. But can he cut to 265? The guy is 290 hard as a rock. Being short doesn't hurt at all. Good center of gravity, if he has a good duck step leg shot, he could be very dangerous


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

Way to bring back a thread thats a year old, and Pud already started his MMA career. Beat James Sweeney, and, uh... some other polish dude. He is slated to fight, I think, Tim Sylvia soon, unless that was just another bs rumor.


----------



## Baron (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I looked up Marius on the web, then ran a search here on the forum and got this. Rather than spend alot of time dinking around, I figure I'd go ahead and risk absorbing a cheap shot and see if someone could give me a heads up.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HAHAHHA, I remember watching that guy on worlds strongest man back in the day. No I don't want to see him in the UFC we've got James Toney and Kimbo Slice, it's close enough to a freak show already.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

He would bang Kimbo and Toney's heads together like Moe, and I for one would like to see it. He is THEEE WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN. That is one person in the world, doesn't anyone understand what it takes to accomplish that once and he has done it 5 times. Sorry I guess he has nothing to offer UFC.......


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

machidaisgod said:


> He would bang Kimbo and Toney's heads together like Moe, and I for one would like to see it. He is THEEE WORLD'S STRONGEST MAN. That is one person in the world, doesn't anyone understand what it takes to accomplish that once and he has done it 5 times. Sorry I guess he has nothing to offer UFC.......


Pulling a heavy truck and getting punched in the face are completely related and if you're good at one you're for sure good at the other. Yes I totally agree.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Pulling a heavy truck and getting punched in the face are completely related and if you're good at one you're for sure good at the other. Yes I totally agree.


 LMAO.

i wont stop a grown man from joining MMA. he is more then welcome. he should prove himself like everybody else which looks like what he is trying to do.

i think he will get his head knocked off by Big Tim and it will be pretty funny.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

kamikaze145 said:


> He looks like Martin Kampmann on ALOT of steroids lol
> 
> his face kind of looks like Cro Cop in that pic


I think he looks like a Bisping/cro cop hybrid baby


----------

